# IUI done by RN?



## sadamcik (Sep 30, 2013)

If an Infertility specialist has an RN who is employed by him do the intrauterine insemination CPT Code 58322, and physician is available in the office suite, is this appropriate to bill as incident to?   Or is it appropriate at all for an RN to be performing this procedure.  I have a physician who is wanting to let the RN perform this for patients, while the dr is in a different exam room, etc.  Need advice please  for the following questions please

1.  Can a non physician (to include an RN) perform an IUI (code 58322)?
2.  If so, is physician supervision required? (as in Incident to)
3.  If so, what type of supervision? (in suite - in same room, etc.)
4. How is procedure to be documented?  Does RN author note and physician cosign, make an attestation of involvement?  

Would appreciate any and all comments.


----------



## MGordon (Jul 28, 2020)

sadamcik said:


> If an Infertility specialist has an RN who is employed by him do the intrauterine insemination CPT Code 58322, and physician is available in the office suite, is this appropriate to bill as incident to?   Or is it appropriate at all for an RN to be performing this procedure.  I have a physician who is wanting to let the RN perform this for patients, while the dr is in a different exam room, etc.  Need advice please  for the following questions please
> 
> 1.  Can a non physician (to include an RN) perform an IUI (code 58322)?
> 2.  If so, is physician supervision required? (as in Incident to)
> ...


Did you ever get an answer? I have the same question?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jul 28, 2020)

Check with your state's scope of practice for an RN.


----------

